# AKC Show - Bijou Bindi



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Imagine how good our girls coats could look if we could escape the heat and humidity!

May go show in NV just to see what it's like!  Are Vegas hotels pet friendly....


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Bindi certainly is a beauty!!! My Finnegan is from Bijou Poodles too! we are just a bit below Bindi on the "meet our red poodles" page in the Bijou website!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Gorgeous, red is surely stunning! Congratulations, you must be tired and proud!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

NOLA Standards said:


> Imagine how good our girls coats could look if we could escape the heat and humidity!
> 
> May go show in NV just to see what it's like!  Are Vegas hotels pet friendly....


Bindi is looking good I like how her jacket is growing in  Spraying is so hard for me and my sister so we are going to set up with the breeder/handler we met a few weeks ago so she can help us !

Tab you dont need a Hotel I have a room for you for FREE email me lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

cavon said:


> Bindi certainly is a beauty!!! My Finnegan is from Bijou Poodles too! we are just a bit below Bindi on the "meet our red poodles" page in the Bijou website!


I've seen his pictures and he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Imagine how good our girls coats could look if we could escape the heat and humidity!
> 
> May go show in NV just to see what it's like!  Are Vegas hotels pet friendly....


There are a few there check your premium list We took our fifth wheel ....You are in for a treat lots of really nice folks there, we had so much fun ,, Come see me you are only 4.5 hours away ...Good luck your dogs are beautiful ....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> Thought I'd drop in and give you the latest picture of Bindi. A pro handler told me I should get a picture of Bindi that day because she was Beautiful. I thought we did a pretty good Spray up in an hour because Buoy was showing in Minis before her. She looks stunning and I look worn out and goofy looking (It was because the heat and humidity were a killer, we sprayed up two buildings away and ran to the ring.) But it's all about the dogs right?! ;>)


Jean you make us ALL proud you are doing a GREAT job !!! KEEP IT UP !!!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you! I just adore him!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Bindi looks BEAUTIFUL ! The handler's suggestion for a show shot was right on. She has a wonderful air of sophistication about her :beauty:.

Thanks for sharing with us !


----------

